# Child Sized Workbench



## Sprung (Dec 16, 2017)

At the beginning of the week my wife and I decided that I would build a child's sized workbench for our two boys as a Christmas gift. Been meaning to build one for a while, and now that the shop space is coming together nicely and I have a place to put it, it's time to get building. (Coincidentally, the oldest boy asked just yesterday when we were going to build his workbench - we've been talking about a workbench for him for some time now.) It's nice that they're young enough that, even though they spent a little time in the shop with me today, they had no idea that I was starting to build them a workbench.

So far I have the leg assemblies done. I came up with a design for the legs that will allow me to adjust the height of the bench as they grow. That way I'm not having to rebuild it every year or so. Slots in the outer portions were made on the router table (which I finally finished getting the fence installed). There will be three bolts in each leg - want this secure and sturdy. I'm stopped until Monday night - I need some hardware before I can continue. Hardware will be picked up on Monday.

I did order a small vise that will also go on the bench.

As of right now I have 6 days to get this done. Plenty of time. I promised my wife it would be ready before the end of the day of the 23rd - in place, with the boys' tools stored on it, and ready for them to use.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Sprung (Dec 19, 2017)

Ok, so this didn't employ any fancy joinery. I mean, screws was about as fancy as this got, but I was short on time.

Made a lot of progress today - much more than I was expecting to. Just about done. Some sanding, a little finish, and should be done.

Since I picked up some hardware yesterday, I got all the leg assemblies put together. Then did stretchers. Then boards for a shelf underneath, plus for mounting to top. Got vice mounted, then installed the top - yeah, a sheet of plywood. Almost done!

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 20, 2017)

Love the adjustable legs so it can grow with them!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Dec 20, 2017)

Very nice.
My Gson (8 yo) turned his first item a few months ago... a top. He was able to sit on a stool to turn it since there was almost no body movement involved. I have since located my old B&D Workmate and it think it will be about the right height for the mini lathe or a scroll saw.
I like your idea better and may have to steal it in a year or so.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 21, 2017)

They're gonna love that! Really like the design, that;s a cool drill press too BTW

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 21, 2017)

Thanks, guys! It's nothing super fancy - but I had fun building it and I know the boys will love it. It's set at about 18" tall right now - will be a good height for the boys right now (5 years old and nearly 2 years old) and will only take a little bit of time to adjust whenever needed, probably do that about once a year or so.



barry richardson said:


> that;s a cool drill press too BTW



I can't find my own pics of it, but here's one from the ad before I bought it. Colin saw it for sale over his way and picked it up for me and held it until I could get over his way to pick it up.

It's a Sprunger Brothers 15". I also have a Sprunger Brothers 8" table saw. The drill press is in usable condition (and I have been using it) and both the DP and the TS will eventually get full restorations. It's pretty cool to have a couple tools with my name on them (that wouldn't involve a sharpie marker to write my name on them.)

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Craigles700 (Jan 14, 2018)

That is really sharp!

I just became a grandpa in 2017, so this type of project is on my radar. 

Did you build from a plan, or scratch?

I like how you made the adjustable legs as they grow with the boys, nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 14, 2018)

Craigles700 said:


> That is really sharp!
> 
> I just became a grandpa in 2017, so this type of project is on my radar.
> 
> ...



Thank you!

Completely from scratch of my own design, including how I set the legs up. I had a basic set of dimensions to build to so that it would fit in the space I had for it and a minimum height to set it at to begin with and just went from there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

